# Lyme Disease transmitted by mosquitoes



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

A Lyme friend of mine shared this photo of her daughter on her facebook page this morning....

This is one of her daughters (all 3 have congenital lyme - all being treated) - and while out this weekend they were bitten by some mosquitoes - a total of 9 bites.

1 of those 9 bites transmitted Lyme Disease - this mosquito bite has become a classic EM rash and is continuing to spread larger.

Please wear repellent and keep track of any bites.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh no! I will pray for them. Do they have the other symptoms?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

She is currently on treatment - antibiotics - for congential Lyme. But this is a different strain. Her mom didn't say if she was having flu symptoms - will have to ask. She will be okay - great mom, great LLMD.

Just wanted to share - LLMDs have known Lyme spreads through mosquitoes and other biting insects for a long time but hard to get proof. This is clear proof.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

mosquitoes are caring lyme? Before it was only ticks :/ so many people this year show these type of bytes , most of them are children ;( 
Hope they will feel better soon


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

If you notice any of these types of bites try to take a photo and mark it on your calendar.

If any "weird" symptoms or recurring flus/colds pop up - please seek Lyme treatment.

Lyme is transmitted by ticks, biting flies, some spiders (ticks are spiders), and mosquitoes. Many tick borne illnesses can be transmitted by fleas as well.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Grace'sMom said:


> If you notice any of these types of bites try to take a photo and mark it on your calendar.
> 
> If any "weird" symptoms or recurring flus/colds pop up - please seek Lyme treatment.
> 
> Lyme is transmitted by ticks, biting flies, some spiders (ticks are spiders), and mosquitoes. Many tick borne illnesses can be transmitted by fleas as well.


thank you so much for the info, always good to learn:wub:


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I, too have Lyme- altho, since the course of antibiotics (quite a few years ago) I haven't had any reoccurring problems... well, at least I don't think I have, but it is rather sneaky.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> A Lyme friend of mine shared this photo of her daughter on her facebook page this morning....
> 
> This is one of her daughters (all 3 have congenital lyme - all being treated) - and while out this weekend they were bitten by some mosquitoes - a total of 9 bites.
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what EM rash stand for? I was at DC middle of July and got quite of few mosquito bites and mine swelled up even bigger than the picuture on couple of my mosquito bites. I don't have any flu like symptoms or anything since the bite. 

I am from California and so unless you are near the river, or foresty areas, you don't really get mosquito bites here so I don't know much about this kind of stuff.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Wow Tori, I didn't know it was transmitted by mosquitoes either. Living in Louisiana, we have tons of mosquitos here. We actually have a mosquito "trap" in our yard that the "parish" (County where you all live) checks 3 times a week and uses those mosquitos to test and count.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks for the info, Tori. I didn't know about mosquitos either. Hubby geoaches and is in the woods a lot. We check for ticks and I have found them on him a couple times. Luckily they weren't attached.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

EM = Erythema Migrans 

It's the specific bullseye, not so much the swelling. Her bite itself (the lump from the mosquito) is not very big- but the redness is spreading.

Some people have reactions to mosquito bites where the bite itself (the lump) swells..... this is a ring.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wow, that scarey. We always have a lot of mosquitoes here, but this year we've had a lot of rain and they're just everywhere. Thx for the info.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Tori.. thanks for the info! ....I had not been aware of this! 
Mosquitoes were awful here for a few weeks but seem to have 'settled-down' now that weather has cooled.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

They do seem to get bad for a few weeks every year.... This friend lives in Wisconsin where Lyme and mosquitoes are everywhere.

She just got the rash verified by her daughter's doctor.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

New one on me too, Tori. Had no idea about mosquitoes as carriers. Thought we mainly had to worry about West Nile from them. Makes you want to lock yourself in the house.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Though I know it can happen where people have Lyme and say they never saw a tick on them....I now wonder if some of those cases might have been caused by mosquitoes and nobody made the connection.


----------



## Tashulia25 (May 19, 2013)

Is this looks the same? I am afraid now


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Ok this is just freaking me out big time!!! Thanks for sharing though Tori! Its good to be alert!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Tashulia25 said:


> Is this looks the same? I am afraid now


I'm not a doctor....

This looks like the bite (lump) is spread a bit?

It doesn't look like a bullseye....

A bullseye will have a red or white center and then a normal skin ring and then another ring of red.... usually circles but sometimes ovals or oval/circles with weird edges...

But it's a distinct ring effect.

I wouldn't worry... it looks like a bad mosquito bite. Maybe some benadryl cream?

You have a photo... that's good  if anything comes up you have the photo and a date. Please try not to worry.

This wasn't meant to make you all paranoid... just informed.


----------

